# Who sells quality bettas in the GTA?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a quality locally bred betta. The stuff they bring in from Asia is tortured on the way here and is low quality to begin with. I'm looking for a plakatt male, ideally. Price is not important. Willing to pay for quality. 

I used to go to Trillium Bettas on Woodbine Ave. for all my betta needs but those guys shut down .

Who breeds bettas? Anybody got a link for me? Thanks.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I know BettaBeats was having amazing ones. Send her a PM.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you been to this site?
http://www.bettabreederscanada.com/


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You can import them yourself from aquabid but you will have to get them through a trans shipper.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyro said:


> Have you been to this site?
> http://www.bettabreederscanada.com/


Do I use the buy/sell section? I was checking it out but was a little confused. I don't want my fish shipped. I want to pick up or get local delivery.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

mistersprinkles said:


> Do I use the buy/sell section? I was checking it out but was a little confused. I don't want my fish shipped. I want to pick up or get local delivery.


PM sent with a contact there. Good luck!


----------



## x0melabella0x (Mar 30, 2012)

If you haven't found any in a while my elephant ear halfmoon plakat pair just spawned as did my half moon pair. I would be more then happy to sell the babies assuming they all develop and survive well.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can purchase any Betta from Thailand direct on aquabid.com and have it shipped to the Cdn Transhipper here, then pick it up from him.

Any Plakat worth breeding should be of top quality to start with and IMO only Thailand bred Plakats can give you that start to your breeding program.

I have bred both HM and HMPKs over the years and always brought my breeding stock in from Thailand. Buying direct this way, you can pick your own females to match any male you like...this is what I did just recently 
pair of blue dragon hms.

Go look at what you can buy on aquabid.com and then contact Hung off the website (his email is on most of the Sellers info) 

He can then tell you when he is bringing in his next shipment and then you can bid on the fish you want, once you've won the bid, the Seller (will send you an email with their paypal account info in it) you can request they ship to Hung in Canada, he is in Ontario.

You will have to pay him the additional fee for bringing the fish in and any other shipping requirements if you cannot pick it up. 

You cannot bring in your own Bettas, it has to be done thru a transhipper, unless you want to buy from an LFS, and then you never know what your getting or how old it is....most Thailand Bettas are sold at 3-4 months old, most LFS stock is much older and no longer capable of breeding, or have any interest in breeding.

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> You can purchase any Betta from Thailand direct on aquabid.com and have it shipped to the Cdn Transhipper here, then pick it up from him.
> 
> Any Plakat worth breeding should be of top quality to start with and IMO only Thailand bred Plakats can give you that start to your breeding program.
> 
> ...


No way I'm getting involved in that. I want a betta from Ontario. Or a betta somebody else has gone through the trouble of importing. I'm not getting involved in importing. I want 1 fish. There's no point.

Edit: Finding a betta is proving much more difficult than I had expected...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well good luck with that....from what I have seen in Ontario bred Bettas, you won't find anything that will even compare to Thailand quality.

Its a fact that we cannot duplicate what the Thai breeders can raise.

Ive been in this business for over 10 years and yet to find even one Ontario bred Betta that can compare to the quality of the Thailand bred ones.

I have successfully raised 5 spawns myself of both HMs and HMPKs from the best quality you can buy and still they were NO where near the same as I could buy direct off aquabid.com.

I can say this because I know what it is to breed them and be disappointed in what the outcome brings.

You think you can get great HMPKs from what is available here in Ontario, then good luck to you.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok well say I did import one from Thailand. How much would it cost me all in for the fish, shipping etc. Also, where would I have to drive to, to pick it up?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It depends on the price of the fish you actually win on aquabid, the price is always in US dollars, so there's the exchange on that, and they all use paypal for their payments, so its a secure way to work, but the fees are 3% on top of your US price, so you calculate that in too. 

Once that is done, you contact the transhipper Hung, he is in Mississauga now. He will tell you when he's picking the shipment up and what he charges for each fish, then you go pick your fish up from him the next day or whatever day you can get there.

If you cannot pick up the fish, he can have them shipped to you (but for the cost its better to drive to Miss and be assured they are alive) I lost a couple of Bettas this winter due to extreme temps and missed connections on the package delivery. Winter is a bad time to ship live fish!

Most times a HMPK will range around $40-45 cdn landed per fish, HMs are more. 

Unfortunately the females are just as expensive, but sometimes you can ask the Seller if he can give you a deal on a female to match a male you've just
won.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> It depends on the price of the fish you actually win on aquabid, the price is always in US dollars, so there's the exchange on that, and they all use paypal for their payments, so its a secure way to work, but the fees are 3% on top of your US price, so you calculate that in too.
> 
> Once that is done, you contact the transhipper Hung, he is in Mississauga now. He will tell you when he's picking the shipment up and what he charges for each fish, then you go pick your fish up from him the next day or whatever day you can get there.
> 
> ...


How do I get in touch with this Hung person?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hung is AAA Topquality Fish on the Marketplace section on this forum.
He just joined a short time ago, after moving to Miss from Niagara Falls, drop him a pm and he will walk you thru the process of getting your Bettas.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Hung is AAA Topquality Fish on the Marketplace section on this forum.
> He just joined a short time ago, after moving to Miss from Niagara Falls, drop him a pm and he will walk you thru the process of getting your Bettas.


Ok cool thanks for the tip .


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> Ok cool thanks for the tip .


hello! I use to breed bettas in mississauga. I shipped as well. Here are some of the spawns i had in the past.

-I've quit for about half a year now and will be back on it soon next shipment is in 6 weeks.

Enjoy!


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Well good luck with that....from what I have seen in Ontario bred Bettas, you won't find anything that will even compare to Thailand quality.
> 
> Its a fact that we cannot duplicate what the Thai breeders can raise.
> 
> ...


Well that's not really true. If you show me an aquabid post. 95% of the fish are not good breeding stock. They have too many deformities. The reason i say thailand doesn't exactly have the BEST fish is because of lack of education about genetics and standards. Example is their economy isn't all that great so they will do anything to make quick money.

-I can prove to you. that yes it is possible and will be done. It can be possible that the reason you haven't seen high quality was because of incorrect parent selection for f1.

-but yes it is far easier for them to produce since they have more space and breed all year around mass production.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

8nappy said:


> hello! I use to breed bettas in mississauga. I shipped as well. Here are some of the spawns i had in the past.
> 
> -I've quit for about half a year now and will be back on it soon next shipment is in 6 weeks.
> 
> Enjoy!


I would totally have bought the grey plakat from you.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> I would totally have bought the grey plakat from you.


yeah haha it was shipped to edmonton months back.

I am not saying my fish are perfect because really its difficult ..always room for improvement but better than most fish ive seen on aquabid with bad genetics.

I use to produce a hella a lot and take notes about what were best outcomes.

www.youtube.com/thedarkplakat

if you have the time.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

8nappy said:


> yeah haha it was shipped to edmonton months back.
> 
> I am not saying my fish are perfect because really its difficult ..always room for improvement but better than most fish ive seen on aquabid with bad genetics.
> 
> ...


Cool youtube channel!

How do you know if a betta has bad genetics? I'm pretty good at picking out physical traits in things, what do I look for?


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> Cool youtube channel!
> 
> How do you know if a betta has bad genetics? I'm pretty good at picking out physical traits in things, what do I look for?


only way is to breed with sibling to bring out recessive traits. It is also really good to understand the breeder to see if their quality is consistent and if you have bad experience chances are it will not be any different later.

-depends what you want either assymetrical hmpk for example of symmetrical but i can go on and on to pick out good phenotypes but yeah check out IBC standards and compare to that.

finnage proportions and shape, head shape and colour of course.

also best to get over 100 to grow out with wider gene pool to choose from.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Pet Valu in East Gwillimbury (Yonge and Green Lane in the Lowes plaza) just got in some pretty decent looking double tails.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Pet Valu in East Gwillimbury (Yonge and Green Lane in the Lowes plaza) just got in some pretty decent looking double tails.


I'm after a Plakat though, and I'd prefer not to travel 1 hour each way to get it lol. Thanks though. 

Menagerie apparently has some decent HMPK bettas coming in soon. I'm going to go take a look.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I got a fairly decent white plakat. Here's a picture of him:


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> I got a fairly decent white plakat. Here's a picture of him:


Very nice.
Where did you end up getting him?
--
Paul


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> Very nice.
> Where did you end up getting him?
> --
> Paul


Menagerie.


----------

